# Baby Question



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

How old do baby tiels have to be before they can leave their parents.. The breeder I recently got my 3 yr old baby from has a group of 4 teil babies that are atleast 8 weeks is that to young?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thinking of getting a second? They are ussually weaned around 8-10 weeks. It may take longer for some but most are weaned by 12 weeks old. It's a good idea to give them atleast that amount of time since newly weaned chicks can go through weaning regression once they are placed in a new home.


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

well she stated on the phone that they eat on their own but the parents still are feeding them and that she wasn't sure but I have decided I would be best to wait it out. Between the budgie babies and the tiel babies I am sure doing allot of waiting lately.... I am not the most paitent person ever but its whats best so I will wait.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

kyliesmom07 said:


> well she stated on the phone that they eat on their own but the parents still are feeding them and that she wasn't sure but I best wait it out. Between the budgie babies and the tiel babies I am sure doing allot of waiting lately.... I am not the most paitent person ever but its whats best so I will wait.



Unlike me..I am the least patient... although I did wait almost a year to get Ziggy..wanted the right one for Baby..lol - As far as the breeder..what wasn't she sure about?  If the parents are still feeding then the babies are not weaned. Weaning them on your own and handfeeding is alot of work (ask Babi) so it is best to wait..If they are 8 weeks I'd say wait another month or so. You can always go check them out and see who you like best though.


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the advice she said they were eating almost all the time by themselves and a little from the parrents she just said she wasn't sure exactly what day she was going to let them go she said she has had babies weened eating great all on their own by a little under 10 weeks she said it all depends on the bird however.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yup- there are very few that need the 12 weeks-most will be done by 10. Like she said, it all depends. So you want a little boy ?


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

I am thinking more boy than another girl. I hear the stories on here about how talkative and stuff and it makes me think that would be the best choice.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It'll be very hard to tell since they would be so young..What mutation are they, do you know? You could always ask her to do a dna test-you might have to pay for it though..They're around $30...I would say get a boy too- they are sooo much fun. I had Baby for a few years now and I love her to pieces but I'm glad I got her a boy friend.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think most breeders have their babies weaned by 8-10 weeks old.  I wouldn't be too worried by gender, it can be really hard to tell when they're babies so it's best to cuddle them all and see who's the friendliest.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I wouldn't be to worried about gender either with all of mine we just picked the ones that stood out the most and who seemed friendly its impossible to tell at such a young age what they are some females make more noise at this age and some males are quiet its all just a guess at 8-10 wks most are eating on there own and ready to leave mom and dad and go to new homes.
Out of my 4 they were all thought to be male by the breeder....lol but only 1 is Ollie and I am glad for that I love him dearly don't get me wrong, but males tend to be very loud and it does get annoying at times and right now Ollie is hormonal and is becoming a little stinker one minute he is in my ear telling me he is a pretty boy and whistling a nice tune and the next he is freaking out on me


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Mine were fully weaned by 7-8 weeks but I was home to watch them all the time to make sure they were eating enough. It is alot of work but well worth it. It is also scarey cuz if you do one thing wrong you can kill the baby very easily. If you have no experience, I would wait for them to be weaned at the breeeders.


----------



## poppabill (Dec 11, 2007)

I wait at least 2 weeks after the parents stop feeding them. I don't want to let them go to a new home and be stressed, as well as not completely eating on there own. I put them in a cage by themselves for 1 or 2 weeks then as i said when I'm satisfied there OK then i will let them go...be happy


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I got Spike when he was 10 weeks old. I think boys are fun. He is so silly


----------

